# Monologo del Pazzo



## Nobody (4 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKgdlp2Lk8w&feature=related


----------



## Lettrice (4 Agosto 2010)

Bellissimo film.


----------



## Nobody (4 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bellissimo film.


 Vero, magnifico.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero, magnifico.


Fantastico.....tanto ironico quanto struggente!

La parte che preferisco è quella del falso colonnello nazista che ordina il cibo kosher per tutto il treno....


----------



## tinkerbell (4 Agosto 2010)

Bello davvero!


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Fantastico.....tanto ironico quanto struggente!
> 
> La parte che preferisco è quella del falso colonnello nazista che ordina il cibo kosher per tutto il treno....


Eccezionale il comitato centrale bolscevico che si forma sul treno :carneval:
tra l'altro il film fa riflettere su come è facile entrare in certi ruoli, perdendo progressivamente contatto con la realtà...


----------

